
Over 60% of employees are happy at startups–far outpacing FAANG and MSFT - kapilkale
https://angel.co/blog/over-60-of-employees-are-happy-at-startups-far-outpacing-faang-and-msft
======
sl1ck731
It seems the startup half of the survey was ran on Angel while the FAANG/MSFT
was using a larger or more diverse data set from Blind. Unless I'm missing
something this seems like a huge selection bias, since people actively
focusing on startups (indicating this subgroup makes them happier) are more
likely to be interested/happy with the work they find.

------
HenryKissinger
I had the impression that Microsoft treated its employees particularly well.
Maybe things have changed since the 1990s.

